# 12' Ocean Master Surf Casting Rod OM12SC



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

This is not a spinning rod
The rod is a 2 piece graphite/glass composite blank with Fugi guides and reel seat. It has rubberized composite cork handles. The butt cap has been shaved a little so it will fit into standard surf tubes when surf fishing.
Rod is rated 5-9 oz.
Local pickup only - $65.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

That's a Deal! That rod can cast a cement block.. kinda heavy but it's caught its share of Drum


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

That’s a great deal on a great rod. I feel those are underrated and can throw 8oz well. If you were a bit closer I’d buy it myself


----------



## barclayrl (Oct 2, 2009)

Any possibility to ship this, my son has the same one but all the flex coat is falling off and would love to replace it!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I'd have to look at how muchnot would cost - tube/pvc, and shipping.

I'd rather not as it could get costly...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Any plans on coming south this season?


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Sandcrab, please PM me your location if rod still available.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Rod is still available. Dover, DE area pickup.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

DaBig2na said:


> Any plans on coming south this season?


The farthest South I go will be Assateague Island National Park on Wednesday!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh Wait I have a friend up there\! You know Chris Tenbusch?
Let me see when and if he is coming down this Fall


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I might be in Ocean City on Sunday if all else fails. I can pick it up and mail it Steve.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Let me know if you are still interested in buying the rod.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I've shipped this exact rod before. In 2016-2017 I built a PVC tube AND shipped it for less than 20 bucks.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

For 75 dollars I will Take it.. 
You can go to Lowes or Hole Depot and get a carpet tube in the flooring dept.. You will have to cur it. place the rod inside and seal the ends up. If you will let me know the weight and length and the three inch tube size I can email you a shipping label. Drop it off at the Post office and you're done.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I will check this out today and advise you where to send a US Postal Money order for the rod and shipping costs.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

My local post office gave me a shipping cost of $32 to NC.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

No response. Rod back up for sale.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

$65. Local pickup only.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

$60. Local pickup in DE only.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Pending


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sold


----------

